# Game #38: Portland Trail Blazers (20-19) @ Phoenix Suns (16-21) - 1/14



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If they can put a win streak together and actually earn me putting the time in to making a GT, I will make em. Hyperion was right.

Game is at 10:30est/7:30pst on ESPN


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

victory, shocker?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Playing better but their two centers have the worst hands I have seen on bigs in a while.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

What was I right about?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> What was I right about?


That I shouldn't put time into a GT until they put a streak together.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

oh yeah. totally. they don't deserve it.


----------

